

Former MakerBot exec launches Solidoodle sub-$500 3D printer - peteforde
http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/25/former-makerbot-exec-launches-solidoodle-sub-500-3d-printer/

======
jmitcheson
I made and operated a MakerBot. It was fun but they oversell the idea of just
hitting print and watching an object come out. It's hardly like that. In
reality you have to manually fiddle around with the print head and print
surface at the start of every job; some prints fail half way, etc.

Honestly we don't need cheaper open source 3d printers, we need a more
reliable, better one. Show me printing something from a computer without
manual intervention, and I'll buy it.

~~~
hlfshell
You need cheap 3d printers to lower the barrier of entry. Once this is
achieved, more people are trying their hands at 3d printing. More
creative/engineering minds with access to 3d printers = faster development of
a more reliable 3d printer. Same thing happened to computers.

Yeah, it seems the primary focus on 3d printing is lowering the cost. But
trust me - there are plenty of people working on other innovations, such as
multi material and rubber printing (both are available on high end models).

------
tmuir
Maybe Bre Pettis' level of charisma has set a pretty high standard when it
comes to 3D printer videos, but I think this could have really benefitted from
a more enthusiastic presentation. Why isn't he pointing out that he's just
undercut Makerbot's price by 70% (replicator)? Why isn't he pointing out that
the case is made out of metal, which is far sturdier than the Makerbot's wood
case? Besides build volume (9x9x6 for replicator vs 6x6x6 for solidoodle), and
the option for dual extruders, solidoodle looks more attractive in every way.

~~~
willstone
agreed- that was the saddest unveiling I've ever seen (esp considering how
awesome the product is)

------
zacharypinter
Side note:

Ezra (of Ruby/Rails fame) announced his new company at RailsConf today, called
TrinityLabs.

The website is still a bit sparse, but he's launching a new company for the 3D
printer scene with machines around 1k that can make large, high resolution
objections, with dual ink heads and a type of plastic that dissolves in water
(making for easily removed support structures).

The website is <http://trinitylabs.com/>

He's got a JS-based 3D modeler with plans for an upcoming open source
repository of models and lots of other cool stuff. I'm _very_ excited to see
what he comes up with.

~~~
X-Istence
I've been looking for a cheaper 3D printer that allows me to print support
material and the actual ABS plastic for the model. That will allow 3D prints
of objects that are otherwise just not possible.

I've bookmarked the site and look forward to seeing them go live!

------
willstone
I have the replicator and from my experience after getting one successful
print you can re-print 20-40 times without intervention (aside from removing
the print). The trick is (with abs plastic) to increase the platform temp to
120 C.

I sincerely hope nobody buys the $499 version because it is just impossible to
print without a heated platform. The plastic slides around everywhere. Spend
the extra $100 for the heated platform + case.

I really want to get one of these so I can print more than 1 thing at a time
0_o

Seems like it will be very similar to the Makerbot Replicator ($1,750), but
with less support (both of the software + hardware).

For example, my build platform was slightly warped (probably the case for 50%
of buyers), and upon emailing support they promptly put me on a list for a new
(gratis) platform to be shipped out next week. Not sure if this will be the
case for Solidoodle- my guess is no.

My recommendation - wait for a printer that can clear its own build platform.
It takes 1-10 hours to print out an object, even with 1% infill. Just heating
the machine takes 10-15 minutes from room temp.

I built an enclosure for my replicator and it has helped tremendously - both
in keeping the cats out and in keeping the heat in.

I have a computer set up with a webcam so I can watch/start the printer from
afar- but without a self-clearing mechanism, it's impossible to administer
from afar and very difficult to print out many items one after the other
(platform cools much faster than it heats, so if you are able to start the
next print right away it would significantly reduce print time).

Also, something should be done about the build platform - it warps easily and
loses its stickiness (requiring you to replace the klapton tape every 20-30
prints).

If you've got some free time and an eagerness for tinkering, go for it. Don't
expect it to print effortlessly, without intervention, or in fine detail.

------
kiba
I still wanted to own a makerbot, because of all the infrastructure
surrounding it. However, each iteration of their printer cost more than the
last, making the possibility of owning a makerbot more remote than ever.

If solidoodle is indeed open source, I'll probably eventually buy one.

------
peteforde
Was there a falling out between Samuel Cervantes and the MakerBot team? It
seems like they are now in direct competition.

~~~
peppertree
Direct competition and under cutting. This space could use a lot more
innovation before resorting to under cutting price.

~~~
bri3d
Unless he's using some sort of unrelated investment or fortune to sell at a
loss (which would be admittedly shady and anticompetitive), I fail to see how
developing a similar product at a lower price point is stifling innovation or
"resorting" to anything.

If your argument is that lowering margins is a move that will slow the pace of
innovation (i.e. that R+D money drives innovation in this space), won't the
additional capital Makerbot have generated off of their presumably larger
margins allow them to compete favorably in introducing superior models?

A lot of innovation in this market is open-source and performed at no cost
(i.e. the many RepRap community designs). I don't think this is something like
"founder runs off with proprietary technology, undercuts product by stealing
results of sunken R+D cost." I think it's just building a similar product at a
lower price point, and hoping to drive volume. I'm really struggling to see
anything wrong with that. I'd certainly love to have more people in the 3D
printing community, especially because many seem to give back with new, open
designs leading to better products.

~~~
guynamedloren
> _I fail to see how developing a similar product at a lower price point is
> stifling innovation or "resorting" to anything._

Pretty sure there was no mention of 'stifling innovation'. I think you
misinterpreted. I believe he's trying to say that these guys are doing the
exact same thing as MakerBot (ie not innovating or building something new),
but selling at a lower price. Very different than 'stifling innovation'.

------
adamfeldman
Printrbot[1] is a $549 RepRep-like printer that can expand itself to larger
print area sizes in all 3 dimensions.

[1] <http://printrbot.com/shop/printrbot/>

------
pepijndevos
Some details I was looking for:

It has 0.3 mm precision. But later it is also mentioned you can print 0.1 mm
layers for higher precision?

[http://store.solidoodle.com/index.php?route=product/product&...](http://store.solidoodle.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=56)

It uses a roll of filament, in addition to a computer and power.

[http://store.solidoodle.com/index.php?route=product/category...](http://store.solidoodle.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=62)

------
gte910h
Makerbot stopped selling the 1k version, and now only sells a 1.75-2k version.
I was going to buy the 1k Version. I now just bought the Solidoodle at

[http://store.solidoodle.com/index.php?route=product/category...](http://store.solidoodle.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=59)

~~~
wiradikusuma
Have you got your Solidoodle? How's it? I'm thinking of getting one myself :)

------
Tichy
"all you need to supply is a computer and power"

That would be an amazing achievement. So it prints stuff from nothing? Or
rather, they convert energy into matter?

~~~
lonnyk
It comes with the filament you need to use so really all you need to do is
have a computer and power to start printing.

